# New Bow



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

What would you guys suggest for a new bow in the $500 range. I was thinking hoyt. Heard they were really on sale a scheels. Any suggeswtions would be great.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I bought a hoyt ultra mag a couple of years ago. I've been happy with it. I believe it was around that price range +/-. Spend the extra money and get a drop away rest though. They typically come with the whisker biscuit. I'm not a fan of them due to the fact that my fletchings wear so fast.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

check out the bowtech recluse at scheels. looks like an awesome bow for the price. i shot one and loved it.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Go to the archery talk web site and look at all the bows in the classified section. You should be able to buy any of the best bows out there used one year or so for that kind of money. Many are a lot less than that.
If you want brand new you might want to look at the Darton Marauder, it was rated #2 last season by outdoor life in their bow test next to the switchback xt.
What's nice about the Marauder is the draw length can be adj from 26" to 30 1/2"
Like here's an 06 Trykon by Hoyt for $475
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=557927
If you want to save money to by a sight and rest and stuff here's another nice bow, Mathews Legacy for $350
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=558069

*Here's a dandy
Mathews outback 2007 brand new for $500, very nice bow.*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthrea ... ht=outback

hope this helps
goget yourself measured for draw length, have fun!


----------



## Jayhawk (Aug 19, 2007)

I have bought several bows off archerytalk. My nickname there is Jayhawk there as well.

YOu can find some great deals over there. Much better than on ebay.

Ron


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Martin couger, one of my favorite bows, perfect hunting bow


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I Decided on a Hoyt Ultra Tec from scheels. It was one they never sold. Got it for $450. That's $330 off the original price. Fits me perfect. Thanks for the help.


----------

